# Reptile Heat Cord



## Amber Fluid (26/5/11)

I want to replace my current heat source in the fridge being a 40W light bulb with a Reptile Heat Cord. However, I am wondering what watt should I get. Either a 15W or 25W are my options at the moment and then the next question is would it be better to go with a 3m heat cord or 5m heat cord? That is the measurement of the heat cord not the power cord.

:icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Flewy (26/5/11)

Amber Fluid said:


> I want to replace my current heat source in the fridge being a 40W light bulb with a Reptile Heat Cord. However, I am wondering what watt should I get. Either a 15W or 25W are my options at the moment and then the next question is would it be better to go with a 3m heat cord or 5m heat cord? That is the measurement of the heat cord not the power cord.
> 
> :icon_chickcheers:



I use ceramic heat lamps for my snakes rather than heat cords, but a 25W one of those heats up most of a large enclosure to more than 35C. Remember the heat cords are designed to provide pretty intense localised heat. So if you go that way in a fermenting fridge, I would definitely consider using a temperature controller with it, and 15W should be plenty. Also, go the shorter cord, you have to be careful not to overlap the coils of the cord.

Cheers,
Flewy


----------



## Amber Fluid (26/5/11)

Yes I have a temp controller in the fridge. Thanks for your advice, I will go the 3m 15w.


----------



## sama (26/5/11)

Amber Fluid said:


> Yes I have a temp controller in the fridge. Thanks for your advice, I will go the 3m 15w.


ive read of those cords melting through plastic tubs.if you were to lay it in the bottom of ya fridge with a temp probe up,attached to your fermentor,the cord might get pretty hot by the time the probe hits 20c or so.


----------



## drsmurto (26/5/11)

I use a reptile heat pad in one of my fermenting fridges, the other has a regular brewing heatpad.

The reptile heatpad does the job easily.

Currently have it set to 21C.

Factor in it's location - outside in a shed during an Adelaide Hills winter (not technically winter but it feels like it and my fire has been going non stop for months already) and you do the maths.


----------



## sama (26/5/11)

DrSmurto said:


> I use a reptile heat pad in one of my fermenting fridges, the other has a regular brewing heatpad.
> 
> The reptile heatpad does the job easily.
> 
> ...


cord is different than a pad,pad would distribute heat better over its surface etc the cords are designed for burying in specific substrates,gravel etc


----------



## Spork (26/5/11)

Hmm, glad I saw this. Ordered my heat cord a few days ago, thinking it would offer greater flexibility and easier installation (through drain hole) than a pad. Might have to either make a (flame retardant - wool?) cover for it or fill the veg. crisper with sand / gravel / something and coil it in that, or some screw hooks strategically placed in the 'fridge and loops hanging from them.
Flewy - I went with the more = better theory and ordered the longer cord.  Why is it important not to overlap the coils? They won't melt one another will they? It will be running through an STC 1000 controller.


----------



## sama (26/5/11)

Spork said:


> ( Why is it important not to overlap the coils? They won't melt one another will they? It will be running through an STC 1000 controller.


it would get pretty hot at the cords overlap .Reptile dudes that use them usually route a channel in a piece of mdf or melamine board and lay the cord in the channel and then put the gravel over the board.Laying the cord out on a piece of timber,and sitting the timber in the bottom of the fridge would be the go ,lthe timber would get warm and radiate heat out but wouldnt burn, the cords dont get hot enough to burn wood,tho plastic melts pretty easy.


----------



## asis (26/5/11)

Spork said:


> Hmm, glad I saw this. Ordered my heat cord a few days ago, thinking it would offer greater flexibility and easier installation (through drain hole) than a pad. Might have to either make a (flame retardant - wool?) cover for it or fill the veg. crisper with sand / gravel / something and coil it in that, or some screw hooks strategically placed in the 'fridge and loops hanging from them.
> Flewy - I went with the more = better theory and ordered the longer cord.  Why is it important not to overlap the coils? They won't melt one another will they? It will be running through an STC 1000 controller.



Yes under some circumstances if you let it cross itself it will melt. I am currently using 13 cords in my reptile room (including in incubators) and 1 in my fermentation fridge with no problems. 
I haven't had the one in my ferment fridge on for nearly 12 months now. It is a 15w and is simply draped over the chilling plate in the back of the fridge and woven through a shelf. :beer:


----------



## chrisso81 (26/5/11)

Heat cords are used to set up reptile egg incubators in old fridges with amazing temp stability. The best method seems to be to use those little electrical cord hook thingys to 'pin' the cord so that it travels all around the interior walls of the fridge. This is then hooked up to a thermostat to keep the heat at a set temp, small computer fans are also incorprated to provide gentle air movement to get rid of any 'hot spots' (generally at the top of the fridge). Cheap and easy to set up, amazingly reliable and stable, and far safer to use than heat mats.

As has been pointed out, don't overlap your cord as this may cause problems. I heat a few snakes with heat cord and they are the bombdiggitty, far safer than a lot of other methods, however, only as safe as the thermostat you have em hooked up to.

Seems you are on the way to making a damn good brew fridge!


----------



## sama (26/5/11)

great stuff,sounds like a few hooks/standoffs is the go,or a bit of tie wire! Thanks for the info,straight from he snakes mouth)


----------



## MetalRooster (26/5/11)

was just thinking I need to add a heat source to my brew fridge... where are you guys sourcing these from?


----------



## chrisso81 (26/5/11)

Check out some online reptile supply places, one along the lines of herpshop instantly springs to mind!


----------



## outbreak (26/5/11)

I have one and its great! Its just coiled up at the bottom of the fridge... so some of these posts have motivated me to go to bunnings tomorrow and get some 3M hooks to wind it around.


----------



## drsmurto (26/5/11)

Whats the price difference between the reptile cords and pads?

I paid something like $30 for a pad that is every bit as good as the brewing heat pads.


----------



## outbreak (26/5/11)

DrSmurto said:


> Whats the price difference between the reptile cords and pads?
> 
> I paid something like $30 for a pad that is every bit as good as the brewing heat pads.



From memory there wasn't much of a difference. If I had my time again I would just go with the pad as the cord can get in the way.


----------



## [email protected] (26/5/11)

I have decent size reptile pad as well, yeah cost me $28 , works a treat hooked up to stc1000.


----------



## Flewy (27/5/11)

DrSmurto said:


> I use a reptile heat pad in one of my fermenting fridges, the other has a regular brewing heatpad.
> 
> The reptile heatpad does the job easily.
> 
> ...



Good point, I was basing my temps on the enclosure sitting inside.

To be honest I'd never considered having to heat my fermenter (which is also inside), I'm too busy trying to make sure it stays cool enough...


----------



## Spork (27/5/11)

My 'fridges are outside, and the little freezer is struggling to get to 17c at the moment with the brewing heat belt. I think it will take more to heat the larger 'fridge, so maybe bigger is better in this case.


----------



## TheWiggman (11/8/15)

I bought myself a retile heat cord from Petbarb, 25W and 4.5m long (like this one). It has a black silicone cover on it but it has a really strong rubbery smell. I used it for a few days on one of my HDPE fermenters last week and as soon as I open the fridge the smell is quite strong. 
Has anyone used this type will ill effects? My concern is that the smell will penetrate the fermenter and affect the beer. Early tastings aren't showing anything, but my mind is playing tricks on me.


----------



## buckerooni (11/8/15)

I went one of the long ~5m silicone cords, I think it's 25W as my last heater was struggling in the ferment fridge in the garage with 1c type temps. I've just draped it over the bottom of my fridge on foil.

Cost me about $45 from a store, which seems a bit much when I do a quick google. anyway - I have no temp problems any more..

Seems to work well with my 21ltr cubes: no smell, no melting and keeps temp easy. My pale ale came 3rd in the worthogs pale ale mania so I think it goes alright


----------

